# New Facebook Page



## froghaven5 (Apr 7, 2012)

Started a new Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/AlmostAZoo
Would love for you to check it out. Hopefully you Like it


----------



## cmosuna (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm going to go share your page. Come check out ours www.Facebook.com/osunaturtlehouse


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 7, 2012)

cmosuna said:


> I'm going to go share your page. Come check out ours www.Facebook.com/osunaturtlehouse


Thanks I just checked out your page and Liked it.


----------



## cmosuna (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks ditto on your page


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you to all who visited and Liked and Shared my page! I'm excited to say we have 18 likes so far.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 1, 2012)

1 more Like for 30 Likes!


----------



## RonHays (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm # 30!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll have to get on Bowser's page and check yours out! If you click on Bowser's pic in my signature it will take you to his Facebook page.


----------



## mainey34 (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, I believe I'm #34. I have subscribed....


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't been on here too much lately, but I appreciate everyone's Likes! Currently at 39. So close to 40! 



drgnfly2265 said:


> I'll have to get on Bowser's page and check yours out! If you click on Bowser's pic in my signature it will take you to his Facebook page.


Thank you! and I finally Liked Bowser's page


----------

